# Murphy S Law



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wouldn t ya know it. This morning my HD television decides it wants to stop working. I called the Circuit City warranty and the service guy will get back to me within 3 business days. Hopefully it will be less.

I do not want to watch the Super Bowl on a smaller TV, but it s looking like I have to









John


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

What is it doing?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No picture and all the lights on the on off switch blinking, lamp etc. If you turn it on, it clicks then every min or so, it sounds like it tries again cause you hear it click again. HD televisions are the only thing I can remember getting service contracts for so now I need patience.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

This is serious - it's Superbowl weekend!!!

When the light blinks on my Mits DLP, it's the bulb.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> No picture and all the lights on the on off switch blinking, lamp etc. If you turn it on, it clicks then every min or so, it sounds like it tries again cause you hear it click again. HD televisions are the only thing I can remember getting service contracts for so now I need patience.


Make sure they come out with a lamp. Most service guys dont carry lamps on the truck. Also Most service contracts dont cover the lamp. Something you want to find out about. If it is the lamp and it is under mfg warranty, you can call the mfg and MOST will ups you a lamp.

I Know you want it for super bowl..


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

And how much does a lamp typically cost? Is this something an owner can replace, or does it require a serviceperson? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> And how much does a lamp typically cost? Is this something an owner can replace, or does it require a serviceperson? Thanks.
> 
> Bill


220.00-270.00 (as long as its not a front projector) depending on the mfg. Yes you can replace it. its easy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The lamp was replaced 8 months ago under coverage. It is acting different this time. When the lamp went out , I lost the picture, this time no picture but it cycles a few times trying to turn itself on, almost like someone kept hitting the on off button.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

John, 
Do you have the extended warranty? I would be demanding a new one if they can't have a repairman there before Superbowl. This is definitely an emergency situation









Do you want me to call them for you? I'm also known by my family and friends as "Sick 'Em!"


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> The lamp was replaced 8 months ago under coverage. It is acting different this time. When the lamp went out , I lost the picture, this time no picture but it cycles a few times trying to turn itself on, almost like someone kept hitting the on off button.


Not good. I would still call the mfg and start a file. If you have future problems it could come in handy. What brand do you have?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Samsung.......


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Samsung.......


I called my tec. He said it could be a few things. A Ballast , light engine or dm module. He said most likely they need to order parts.

Sorry for the bad news. Here is the vendor number if you want to call.

Vendor Contact Phone Numbers

Canon 1-800-828-4040

Denon 1-973-396-0810

Infinity 1-516-674-4463

JVC 1-800-252-5722
Kenwood 1-800-536-9663

Klipsch 1-800-554-7724

Mitsubishi 1-800-332-2119

Mirage 1-716-896-9801

Monster Cable 1-877-800-8989

Panasonic 1-800-211-7262

Phillips 1-800-531-0039

Pioneer 1-800-421-1404

Samsung 1-800-726-7864

Sharp 1-800-237-4277

Sony 1-800-222-7669

Toshiba 1-800-631-3811

Yamaha 1-714-522-9105


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Samsung.......


OH CRAP!! I just bought a 50" DLP Samsung from Circuit City.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Fourwinds said:


> Samsung.......


OH CRAP!! I just bought a 50" DLP Samsung from Circuit City.








[/quote]
Dont worry. Samsung makes a great product. Remember anything can break, but its not normal..

Most of the newer sets have very few service calls. The only real problem i have seen in the past few years is on the sony xbr1 50 and 60.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, Samsung's are fine - my folks have a couple of their DLP's. That totally sucks though - must be a problem with the power supply.

I hope they hook you up by the end of the week!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man John that is a real bummer








just remember smaller tv is better then no tv

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just wondering....can you switch over to any other input (video 2, video 3, etc) and get a picture?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

I had the same thing happen to me. I bought a new lamp and bingo everything was up and running again. It was very simple to do - 5min at most.

Here is the thing I do not understand. After I got the set working, I re-installed the old lamp and got a picture again. The lamp is now over 3 years old







The one I bought ...I kept as back-up.

Your owners manual should give you the lamp number and how to change it out. If it is not cover, you can easily do this yourself and save a few $$$$. More important, HDTV for the Superbowl









Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

John,

Good luck with the fix, hope you can have it fixed before Sunday.


----------

